# Pioneer carrozzeria FH-P007MD



## Ichiabn (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone help me! I have a Pioneer carrozzeria FH-P007MD from japan and now I want to put it in my Camero. My question is can I install it on my car and what will I need to get the job done?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the year of the camaro?


----------



## Ichiabn (Jul 12, 2009)

it a 1999.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

1999 Chevrolet Camaro Stereo Wiring
Constant 12V+	Orange 
Switched 12V+ Yellow 
Ground Black 
Illumination Gray 
Dimmer Brown 
Antenna Trigger Pink 
Antenna Right Rear 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors
Left Front (+) Tan 
Left Front (-) Gray 
Right Front (+) Light Green 
Right Front (-) Dark Green 
Rear Speakers 6 1/2" Side Panels
Left Rear (+) Brown 
Left Rear (-) Yellow 
Right Rear (+) Dark Blue 
Right Rear (-) Light Blue 

Credit where credit is do, this came from
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/489.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If the size of the Pioneer is the same or smaller then the stock radio location then yes, you can install it.


----------



## Ichiabn (Jul 12, 2009)

The problem that I am coming across is the power supply. The Camero has a different power plug that doesn't match up with the stereo. so is there an adapter for this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah or just cut and splice the wires, you should take it some place and have them do it for you.


----------

